# Who was your first love?



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Not your parents or  pets... but who was the first person who stirred your emotions  and got you giddy.... Can you remember their name ?.. How old were you?

Did you ever see them again or have contact after you broke up... what's the story ?


----------



## jet (May 4, 2022)

who was yours?


----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2022)

Kind of hard to choose, Ruth at about age 13, Judy at 15, Kathy at 16.  Yes have had contact with Judy and Kathy since, no problems.  I would like to see Ruth again, but that was too far in the past, no idea  how to contact her now.


jet said:


> who was yours?


Fair question!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

A boy named Don... I was 14.. so was he.. we lasted on and off until 17, his mum and dad were like the parents I never had, very welcoming.. his dad would play cards with Don's gang of mates every friday night in their house...it was his way of keeping control of any 'gang' situation that might occur... his mum was a lovely kind lady... who would welcome his sons' girlfriends

We grew up and apart.. and we moved on with our lives.. never seen him since.. wouldn't want to particularly..


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

jet said:


> who was yours?


..and who was yours Jet..?


----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and who was yours Jet..?


another fair question


----------



## C50 (May 4, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C50 (May 4, 2022)

I had crushes but never openly admitted it until sixth grade.  Chris was her name, I asked her to be my girlfriend and she said yes!  I bought her a dollar ring from Woolworths, gave it to her and then literally didn't speak to her for weeks.lol She sent the ring back in a note saying we needed to break up.  I still don't get it????


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Mary, she was 13, I was 13. Kissed her in the clothes closet at the back of the classroom . Haven't seen her since grade 8


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2022)

Wow - I really have no idea about who my first love was.  (I wanted to say it was my neighbor's horse, but that was disallowed.)  I can, however, tell you about my first HATE.  His name was Gary and he was a bully.  My poor memory is much better at clinging to the bad memories.  /-;


----------



## jet (May 4, 2022)

a girl named Linda,,,,i was 14,she was 13,,,it was on an off for a few yrs,then we were steady from 17 till i was twenty,,,,had a one nighter when on leave from the forces,,,she got pregers,,i got married at 24,,,,,,,we divorced after 30 yrs,,


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2022)

I had a few boyfriends from when I was about 13yrs old but never really loved them. When I was 15yrs old I met the first boy I ever fell in love with. We married when I was 20yrs old and are still married. He is and has been the only man I have ever loved.


----------



## Mizmo (May 4, 2022)

My first love was Johny McIntyre.
 We were 10 years old.  We shared our sweetie ration ( candies) and anything else we had that was edible for about three weeks then Fred Campbell who was a refugee from London  during bombing came to the school and it was love at first sight...hmmm about a month I think .....then there was Norman Greig who was so tall and handsome and all the girls fell for him but he fell for someone else so that broke my heart...then....I met Fred  again when I was about seventeen and we thought we were in love til he met an old flame and dumped me.  She later dumped him much to my satisfaction
....well....just lovely 'crushes'


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2022)

I had a crush on Ron Cameron, a red-head, all through junior & senior high. He wasn't the dating type. It wasn't until we were out of H.S. that he suddenly phoned and came around to ask me to a party. Trouble was, I had a serious relationship going with a British guy. I didn't go to the party .. but, wish I had.

A couple of years after I moved from Vancouver to Toronto, I went back to Van to visit the folks. My old friends threw me a party, and Ron came, which was nice. I had a b/f back in T.O.


----------



## Leann (May 4, 2022)

13 years old, Michael L. 

I wasn't permitted to date at such a young age but I had such feelings for him. We were classmates. 

I lost track of him decades ago until a friend told me he became an alcoholic. So sad.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 4, 2022)

I was 12, he was 12. Awww young love. Richard had red hair and freckles.    We went steady for about 6 months until I saw him kissing my best friend Cathy!


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2022)

Who was your first love?​
First one?

Rather fleeting...


*Gurls*

My first real girlfriend, other than dancer number three from the Jackie Gleason Show, was Patricia.
Fourth grade I think it was.
She had this smile, this beguiling smile, and if per chance she cast one your way, well, it turned all us guys into befuddled masses of profound stupidity.
I was no exception…and she knew it.

So every time she would come near, or I mysteriously found myself near her, I’d make sure and do something cool, like flip my fountain pen up in the air and nonchalantly catch it, writing side down.
Unknowing that I’d just sprayed myself with a unique pattern of Sheaffer traditional blue ....Boob, James Boob.

Oh, yeah, and her eyes…flashing, batting brown eyes….and some kinda smell too...better than, say, my catcher’s mitt, or even gramma’s rhubarb pie.

That’s all I remember about her looks.
Didn’t even consider the shape of her hind end, or if she even had one for that matter.

One blessed day her parents invited my parents to dinner.
I sat across the table from her, sipping my shaken not stirred fruit punch, creating a rather distinguished looking purple mustache.

These folks had lived outta the states for a few years, and rather proudly offered up their unusual cuisine.
There, on my plate, was a heaping festering mound of curry and rice. Not the spicy curry of the orient, no, this was some sorta green slimey slices of slugguts.

Patricia smiled at me.

I forked the slug slices, and moved them around my plate, mustering and encouraging my life long taste buds for fried potatoes, hamburger patties and ketchup.
I furtively went to the potatoes.
Only they were swimming in some sorta gawd awful milk sauce...not fried, definitely not fried.
I think I had two bites, feigning nausea, gladly skipping dessert which looked much like mousse of dog vomit.

Patricia invited me up to her room (HER ROOM!!!), upstairs, legs of Patricia, leading the way...huh, Patricia has legs....nice, really really nice legs (self; wimin my age have legs too. Take note.)

And there I was, in a girl’s room.

Puffy, fuzzy things.
Pink things.
Lacy, frilly things.
Some sorta awning of posts and frilly cloth over her bed.
Pillows, stuffed toys, more pillows, more toys.

So there we were.
‘Nice place ya got here’ (I almost said ‘doll face’, but somehow knew my Bogart wasn’t working any better than my Bond).

‘You are in third place on my list.’

(‘what? There’s a list?’)

‘If you kiss my locket, you’ll be at the top.’

(‘If I kiss her locket?’)
(‘what the heck is a locket?’)

She pulled a dainty gold chain from where, I’d discover years later, cleavage came from.
Her locket was a little gold heart.
I felt really really stupid.
Here I was, in a gurl’s room, with all this claustrophobic crap, and even considering kissing her locket for cryin’ out lowd.
Get me the heck outta here!

(bat, bat, smile)

S-o-o-o-o after I kissed her locket, landing me solidly into first place, we went downstairs.

Funny thing. Next day at school, I took on a much different persona.
My once pitter patting heart went back to a normal beat.
Her smile took on a more sneer like function.
Her batting eyes became nothing more than a possible Tourette.
Her smell took on the odor of curry.
Basically, she disgusted me, and less than 24 ago, I kissed her locket...damn.

My first fleeting relationship.

Not for locker room lore.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2022)

Pinky said:


> .. but, wish I had


I believe many of us have a long list of those!

Most of my regrets in life are for missed opportunities and things not done that I could have.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2022)

I dated a nice girl...Carolyn...in HS, and we were planning on marriage.  Then, I joined the military, and we kind of lost touch.  Several years later, I attended a HS reunion, and we had both married others, and moved on from that young relationship.  I think we both made the right decision.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2022)

It was a long time ago.  I know she is married and living in the same town she was born in.  I hope she's happy.


----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2022)

Eddie.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 4, 2022)

It was a guy at work when I was in my 30's but sadly he didn't feel the same as I did. We did go to the mall for lunch one day and I remember the slice of pizza that I had that tasted like cardboard...I felt that I was in another world. Although I have been married 4x, none of my husbands ever made me feel the way this guy did.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I had a crush on Ron Cameron, a red-head, all through junior & senior high. He wasn't the dating type. It wasn't until we were out of H.S. that he suddenly phoned and came around to ask me to a party. Trouble was, I had a serious relationship going with a British guy. I didn't go to the party .. but, wish I had.
> 
> A couple of years after I moved from Vancouver to Toronto, I went back to Van to visit the folks. My old friends threw me a party, and Ron came, which was nice. I had a b/f back in T.O.


Obviously, Ron sensed your crush. I'll bet he regrets not pursuing you earlier.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Mine was named Eli, he was 16 and I was 14 we met at a school dance.
Alas due to the "Huge" age gap it didn't work out LOL.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2022)

Goldie Hawn.  But I had to break it off when she got too possessive.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 4, 2022)

Mine was a guy named Mike when I was in high school. He wanted to be a forest ranger, and I wanted to live in a cabin on a mountain top that was densely forested, and where the snow would keep us from leaving during the winter. Kind of like a pioneer. We moved to another state, and that was that.


----------



## C50 (May 4, 2022)

The first girl I professed my love to was junior year of highschool, we dated for three years.

Funny story.  She contacted me on Facebook after 25 years of not seeing each other, both of us were divorced so we met up a few times.  She was still very pretty but man she was dumb as a rock!  I guess back then we didn't spend much time using our words.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2022)

I had my eye on the guy who sat in front of me in 11th grade geometry class.

 Unfortunately, he had his eye on the girl in front of him.  

Fortunately for me, she had her eye on another guy (who she later married)  and my heartthrob turned to me for consolation.

We dated through 11th grade, but parted as  friends in the summer.  He's still one of my best friends.  Your first love keeps a little bit of your heart.


----------



## Bella (May 4, 2022)

I was 16. Except for a date on Senior Prom night, I wasn't allowed to date until after high school, but I was crazy about Don. (Waves @hollydolly) Don with the sandy blonde hair, blue eyes, and killer smile. He'd flash me that grin and my heart would go ... pitter pat.  We were able to hang out together because we were involved in mutual activities at school. Outside of school, we did things as a group, there were six of us. We went out for burgers, to drive-ins, (no funny business, lol), and got together at each other's homes to play Pinnacle. After graduation, we saw each other during the summer but other than doing fun stuff like going to concerts, movies, and playing cards, nothing became of it. So, my attention was diverted, one night that summer, when I went to a party with my girlfriend and met someone else. C'est la vie.

Ruby


----------



## dobielvr (May 4, 2022)

dbm


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

She lived on the next farm over. Patsy Harrington - or Harrison. Or Flanagan. (sorry, Patsy)

Anyway, she let me fondle her _upper torso_ when I was 14. She was 16 (!!). From across a pasture, she watched me and my brother crawl into an earth fort we'd dug out a year before, and when she saw my brother leave, she rode her bike up to it and crawled in. When she heard my brother coming back, she left...suddenly. He saw her leave and crawled into the fort with a big knowing grin on his face, and after a minute of silence he said, "So. Anything interesting happen while I was gone?"

I didn't leave out a single detail.


----------



## Kika (May 4, 2022)

My first love was in high school.  I was 15 he was 17, we went to the same school, and he lived a few houses away from me.  We both worked after school, but always found time to see each other for a few minutes after work.  After almost 2 years we never went beyond hand holding or a kiss on the cheek.  He said he respected me too much to "try anything."  He was very artsy, and we spent a lot of free time in the Greenwich Village coffee houses listening to poetry.  Or reading to each other from books.  One Saturday afternoon he came to my house to tell me he was moving away.  He was moving in with a local radio personality. He told me he was gay and had hoped he could change while being with me.


----------



## IKE (May 4, 2022)

First real love ?.......my first wife.

First puppy love ?.......there was a cute little redheaded girl that sat in front of me in about the third or fourth grade and I kept messing with her ponytail, she finally got fed up and turned around and stabbed me in the arm with a pencil.

I've been deathly afraid of redheaded women ever since the incident and have a severe case of.......


----------



## john19485 (May 4, 2022)

Captain Cong  said this is my sisters daughter Kim , at 18 I knew who i was going to spend the rest of my life with, I miss her everyday , its just to hard for me to think about it.


----------



## mrstime (May 4, 2022)

I had many unrequited crushes.


----------



## dseag2 (May 4, 2022)

My first love was a girl named Jeannette in High School.  I was 16 and she was 15 when we met.  We were together for 3 years.  Although we were soul mates, I broke it off because I tended to sabotage relationships due to my ****** orientation.  I came out as gay in college several years later.  I have been with my partner for over 30 years, but Jeannette and I still keep in touch.  He is aware and has no issue with it.

She is now married with two beautiful kids.  We went to our 20 year reunion together and had a great time.  I still send her old music videos via Facebook.  "Skylark" was our special song, and the lead singer just passed away.  We are planning a Zoom call to catch up this month.  If I'd been straight, she would have been "the one".


----------



## David777 (May 5, 2022)

In the kindergarten and First grade I attended in Cupertino, California, most of the other 5 year old boys at recess ran out to the grassy athletic field to play various team ball games.  I and another boy hung out at the swing sets where our class's little girls would let us be the pushers for the swing sets.  Though shy, I loved all those girls as even in my growing earth monkey male creature mind they were so cuddly cute and soft. Have always loved like something innate at the core of my being, the complementary female human creature body form especially pretty female faces.  Sometimes would dream at night about riding bareback magic flying horses with them.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 5, 2022)

I think my first love was Donna.  We were just little kids together, but we had that "little kid love" for each other.  It was kind of adorable.

We were 5.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 5, 2022)

David777 said:


> In the kindergarten and First grade I attended in Cupertino, California, most of the other 5 year old boys at recess ran out to the grassy athletic field to play various team ball games.  I and another boy hung out at the swing sets where our class's little girls would let us be the pushers for the swing sets.  Though shy, I loved all those girls as even in my growing earth monkey male creature mind they were so cuddly cute and soft. Have always loved like something innate at the core of my being, the complementary female human creature body form especially pretty female faces.  Sometimes would dream at night about riding bareback magic flying horses with them.



do you write poetry David?  because, you definitely should.  very very creative language...


----------



## oldman (May 5, 2022)

Barbara. We were together for almost four years. Her dad liked me, but I think it was mostly because he was aware that my family had money. Her mom liked me at first, but it wasn’t long before I could tell she could take me or leave me. When I entered ninth grade, I got mixed up with the wrong crowd and got into some trouble with the law. The next thing I knew, my dad put me into military school. I think he cut a deal with the judge, but I don’t know that for certain. Going to military school probably saved me from a different life than what I had. My dad was a lifer in the Army, so 

Barbara and I still stayed together and whenever I would have a weekend home visit, I spent most of it with her. After school, I went onto college and she broke it off with me. She said that she wanted to get married now and have her children at a young age. I wasn’t ready for that yet. Life sure can change in a hurry.


----------



## JustDave (May 5, 2022)

I don't know how to answer this.  The first time, I ever felt the actual fireworks was with Rita, but I had much to do ahead in my life, and she just wouldn't fit in.  She was married twice last I heard, but this is from an old friend who ran into her one time in some distant place.  I wish her the best.  Then there were a few others, none that panned out for one reason or another, and a couple of them were of the "What was I thinking?" type of relationship.  But I have fond memories of each one, some of whom have departed this Earth.  Those were always sad to hear about, but I guess that happens in this stage of our lives.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2022)

My first love was Larry. I'd see him in the hallways at school. I was 15 and he hadn't noticed me, or so I thought. I let one of my cousins know I liked him and was stressing because he didn't notice me. She said just be patient. A couple of weeks later, we wound up "going together" as we used to term it. He was my steady boyfriend for 3 years. Then we were on again, off again for awhile. His sister became one of my best friends during that time and their mother and grandmother were like a second mother and grandmother to me. May Larry, his mom and grandmother Rest in Paradise.


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2022)

If we're going to talk about "unrequited" love, AKA "unattainable crush", that would have to be my longing for Ray in the 8th grade.  He was gorgeous.  Golden wavy hair, falling artfully over his forehead, his "James Dean" manner, tall, handsome, just a hint of "bad boy" about him.  Forbidden fruit, y'know.

We all attended the Friday night junior high dances at the Y and my dream was that one night he'd cross the gym to my gaggle of giggling girls, hold his hand out silently to me, golden hair glistening in the disco ball light (his hair, not mine of course.....mine looked like a Brillo pad) and lead me onto the floor, much to the envy of every other female there, including the chaperones.  Just then,  Paul Anka's "Put Your Head on My Shoulder " would start playing and it would be "our song" forever after. We'd dance to it at our 50th wedding anniversary......

In real life, I would probably have fainted on the spot or wet my knickers.  In real life, he probably wouldn't have tossed his Coca-Cola in my direction if I was on fire.  In real life, he didn't see me when he walked down the hall.

A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2022)

my first love was my first wife. Started dating when I was a sophomore in High School, married as soon as she graduated, had 2 lovely kids, and were married until she passed away in her mid 50s.

Several weeks ago marked 20 years since her passing.  It still hurts.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 11, 2022)

My first love was an extremely one-sided affair when I was about 14; she didn’t know I existed, and I worshipped her from afar.  To have a girlfriend back then in my part of NJ, you had to be cool, hip, athletic, and built like a Greek god.  Smart nerdy boys with acne didn’t make it…we still don’t!  Her name was “Bonnie,” and true to her name she was pretty…ah yes, the throes of unrequited love!


----------

